

Backbone.js sample app with Sinatra Backend - ryandotsmith
http://afewgoodlines.com/post/1329452279/a-backbone-js-demo-app-sinatra-backend

======
bgrins
That was quick! I was wanting to see some sample apps with backbone, thanks
for sharing.

By the way, if you have the .0.1.1 release, you can call this.handleEvents();
inside of the initialize() function on the template instead of the render()
function. This prevents having to rebind the element every time you call
render. This probably won't be a huge issue considering that you are only
binding one event each time, but it is probably best practice anyway.

------
jashkenas
Unfortunately, the example app is fairly broken and quickly XSS'd at the
moment. Hopefully Ryan can fix it up.

EDIT: Yep -- quickly fixed and deployed. Thanks, Ryan.

~~~
ryandotsmith
thanks for the making me aware of .html() and .text() :)

------
grncdr
Another one chiming in to say thanks. Backbone is really intriguing and this
post does a nice job of walking through the basics of how to use it.

------
niels
Thanks for this. Just in the process of migrating my app to Backbone.js.

